# Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......



## Reppi (11. April 2005)

So ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich mich jetzt hier als Looser outen soll..  
Ich war ja mit meiner Freundin vom 02.04.-09.04. auf Als, um unsere silbernen Freunde zu jagen........und um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich habe es geschafft, es nicht zu schaffen.....
Aber ein wenig chronologisch:
Samstag:
Nach 2 Std. Autofahrt erreichten wir Skovmose, wo unser wirklich tolles Haus 
stand. Der Ofen lief/brannte schon recht gemütlich als wir eintrafen.
Schnell die Hütte in Beschlag genommen und dann mit dem Angelführer auf dem Schoß, die Toppstellen der Insel mal abgefahren; man ist die Insel doch groß |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
Für Sonntag hatte sich Oh-Nemo mit seiner Frau angesagt und wir wollten zu viert angeln ( die beiden Frauen angeln im normalen Leben nicht  ).
Da der Ostwind bei Drejet eine starke Welle verursachte und wir die Frauen nicht ganz verschrecken wollten, fuhren wir nach Kegnaes-Ende.Hier war es nun echt lauschig.......
Meine Frau hatte sich als erste in die Wathose geschmissen und ich machte ihr Mut, doch schon mal ein paar Würfe zu machen;
während ich noch mit Jörg klönte, wurden seine Augen immer größer und er nuschelte was wie......oh, nein......
Aus den Augenwinkeln konnte ich dann noch gerade erkennen, wie meine Frau 
sich gerade das 2.mal vollständig versenkte.....
Sie war so heftig auf den glitschigen Steinen ausgeruscht, dass aber auch überhaupt nichts mehr trocken war ( der riesige blaue Fleck strahlt heute noch; sie hat aber tapfer und hartnäckig auch die nächsten Tage noch weiter geangelt.)
Mein Gedanke war nur, mache ich jetzt ein Foto und der Urlaub ist nach einem halben Tag vorbei, oder schaffe ich es ohne zu grinsen sie zu trösten; habe mich dann für die 2.Alternative entschieden.. :q 
Sie hat sich dann auch schnell aus dem Haus die letzten trockenen Angelklamotten geholt und weiter ging es....
Wir haben dann im Laufe des Tages noch nach Kegnaes-Faerge versetzt und diese tolle Stelle vergeblich befischt.
Jörg und Maren machten sich dann leider auch ohne Fisch wieder auf die Heimreise.
Montag habe ich dann (vergeblich) die halbe Ostküste beangelt.
Als dann Michael ( Bratnase) mit seiner Freundin Andrea abends vor der Tür standen und er zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon 4 MeFo´s hatte, gingen mir das erste Mal so Gedanken wie; alles verkaufen und nur noch Brassen jagen durch den Kopf.......... :q   
An dieser Stelle muß ich Michael und Andrea auch noch mal erwähnen, da wir  
uns von Anfang an gut verstanden und ne Menge zusammen gemacht haben.
Ich geangelt und er gefangen.... :r  :q 
Dann vergingen die Tage wie im Fluge und ausser einem 72 Dorsch früh morgen------hallo Joerch Brösel, deine Theorie stimmte...  passierte nicht mehr viel.
Halt stopp......einen habe ich doch noch... :q 
Da Donnerstag abend der Sturm zu heftig für normales Küstenfischen war, schlug ich Michael und dem Mann ohne Namen, genannt der Osnabrügger   vor, doch im Hav in der Gäsevig zu fischen.
Gesagt getan.......an der 427 geparkt und wir hatten den Sturm von hinten.
Nachdem wir ca.300m in das Hav gewatet waren und das Wasser immer noch nur bis auf Kniehöhe ging, beschlich uns doch ein Gefühl von Aufgabe für den Tag..
Naja, 1-2 Würfe kann man ja mal machen und schwupp Rute krumm......
Ungläubiges Staunen bei den anderen beiden, als der Dorsch zu Tage kam...
Was soll ich hier jetzt schreiben....in den nächsten 2 Stunden fingen wir 2 MeFo´s ( und ich habe eine natürlich verloren..) und an die 50 Dorsche---der  Wahnsinn und für mich der Beweis, dass man bei der Angelstelle nicht immer nach Aussehen gehen sollte....
Also mein Fazit:
Tolle Woche, keine MeFo und eine Unmenge von Dorschen...
Bei Bratnase sah die Statistik um einiges besser aus; ich glaube 8 MeFo´s  dürfen es gewesen sein...
Freitag habe ich dann noch gesagt( scheiss Wein  nie wieder Als und heute könnte ich schon wieder los, denn ich habe nun noch eine verdammt große Rechnung mit dieser silbernen Diva offen .....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin Reppi, aber immerhin gab es einen schönen Bericht für uns   #6 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## sunny (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Reppi, so langsam glaube ich, du bist einfach zu ungeschick zum Angeln  .

Ich fahre am 16.04. ne Woche nach Aero, da wird es mir wahrscheinlich ähnlich ergehen wie dir. Mit den Mefo's hab ich es irgendwie nicht so. :c 

Booh eyyy, bin ich froh, dass ich das mit deiner Frau nicht live gesehen habe. Ich hätt mich weggeschmissen, wobei das mit dem Bluterguß ja nicht so schön ist. Ich kann in solchen Situationen machen was ich will, meine Schadenfreude ist dann so groß, da geht garnichts mehr.

sunny #h


----------



## MichaelB (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin,

klasse Bericht Reppi #6  
So hat eben jeder irgendeine Rechnung mit irgendeinem Schuppenträger noch offen... :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin @ Reppi,hat sich doch gelohnt,so hast du zumindest die Silberbarren 
mal aus der Ferne gesehen  :q:q:q....nur weiter so,wird schon.....
Toller Bericht #6


   Der   STF


----------



## Broesel (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin Looser... #y 

jaja..ich Suche auch gerade nen "Häkelkurs" für Anfänger.... |uhoh: 
Aber zumindest haben dir Dosrche etwas "kurzweile" bereitet...und Morgendorsch..mit 72cm, boah...dat war doch bestimmt ein geiler Drill... |rolleyes 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch heut morgen los(Morgendorsche ärgern)...doch die Gesundheit hat mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Hab heut Nacht sogut wie gar nicht geknackt, dicken Hals, kann kaum schlucken...und da mußte ich mir das nicht antun... :c 

Danke für diesen Bericht, mußte auch ganz gehörig schmunzeln...mit die Regierung...aber wie war das mit der Schadenfreude? Hauptsache Regierung ist nicht zu stark "lediert" gewesen und immernoch brauchbar... |kopfkrat    :q


----------



## Dorschi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Na das ist doch mal wieder´n Bericht.
Ich hab auch auf Als das erste mal gemefot und will auch wieder hin , am besten gleich!


----------



## theactor (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Hi Reppi!
Feiner Bericht! Du Versager   
Immrhin Dorsche - und das macht doch gewaltig Spaß! 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf Deinen "Abrechnungsbericht"  :g 

 #h


----------



## Lotte (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

moin-moin,

schönen dank für deinen bericht!!!

ja, ja so ist das mit den frauen!!! da kann man sich mit nem kleinen grinsen den ganzen urlaub versauen!!! drücke euch die daumen, daß der bluterguß sich bald verabschiedet!!!


----------



## Louis (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Hi, Reppi!

Ich merk das schon...Du und Ding vrouw, das passt schon zusammen....irgendwie :q  #h  #6


----------



## Meerforelle (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

MOin MOin

Super Bericht!!#6
Mich würd ja auch mal gerne interessieren wie sich ein 72 Dorsch an der Spinnangel anfühlt!!
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## detlefb (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Hi Reppi,

klasse Story. Hab ich doch reichlich gelacht. #6 

Du hattest doch am "G-Punkt" kurz vorher dein Silber abgeholt, oder???
Welcome Back


----------



## Rausreißer (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mann Uwe, 
Du hast Sie echt 2x reinfallen lassen #d 
Da hast Du was gut zu machen.
Netter Bericht. #6 
Hope to see you.

Gernot #h


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



> Mich würd ja auch mal gerne interessieren wie sich ein 72 Dorsch an der Spinnangel anfühlt!


Einfach nur genial; zumal er richtig Schnur nahm und sich erst recht spät als Klopfer geoutet hat.
Und mir ist bei der Landung klar geworden, dass ich einen größeren Kescher benötige; wenn das Silber gewesen wäre, oh,oh.....  
2 Dinge habe ich die Woche dort gelernt...
Ostwind ging am besten und es war völlig egal was das Barometer anzeigt; Michael hat von 998 bis 1026 gefangen....
Meine größte Sorge bestand darin; hoffentlich fängt meine Bärbel nicht noch zufällig eine MeFo.........dann würde ich hier heute einen Link von EBay reinstellen und ihr könntet günstig Angelgeschirr kaufen :q   
@Detlef
Die Dänischen haben ihren G-Punkt wohl woanders..


----------



## Broder (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Tja Reppi  dein besten Köder haste ja sogar eingesetzt  ...
-  Pink und hellgrell Blond - kaltwasser Reizwobbler - hä?
 #h 
wie Oh Nemo hatte in der Zeit auch mal  Silber ?
... was ist los 50 Dorsche released und einen 75ger mitgenommen  |kopfkrat


----------



## Tyron (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mensch reppi, 

jetzt mal ernsthaft: Irgendwas musste doch falsch machen. Das kann doch alles nicht nur Pech sein...


----------



## Medo (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@ katzenjagende Deichschlampe

hab nichts anderes erwartet....















nen bißchen können muss man das auch....
Du alter BRASSENFÄNGER


----------



## Rausreißer (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



> Die Dänischen haben ihren G-Punkt wohl woanders..



he,he,he, :q  Bist Du wirklich aus Dännemark weg???

Man könnte nu ja mal wieder nach Dännemark fahren. :q 

G.  #h


----------



## detlefb (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> he,he,he, :q  Bist Du wirklich aus Dä(n)nemark weg???
> 
> Man könnte nu ja mal wieder nach Dän(n)emark fahren. :q
> 
> G.  #h




Stimmt, dürfte sich lohnen, zumal Reppi das Silber nicht geholt hat :q


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mensch Broder; es gibt ihn (hier) noch...    
Keine Angst, ich habe die ganze Woche 3 Dorsche für das Abendmahl mitgenommen.......der Rest hatte Glück das ich die Truhe voll habe......
ABER das kann auch nicht jeder; habe auf Spöket einen schönen Ü35 Butt gefangen, ein Drill wie eine Plastiktüte


----------



## Schweißsocke (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> ABER das kann auch nicht jeder; habe auf Spöket einen schönen Ü35 Butt gefangen, ein Drill wie eine Plastiktüte


#r
Das hab ich noch nicht geschafft - hat der Platte wirklich voll gebissen?


----------



## oh-nemo (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin Reppi Du Looser 
Ich hau gleich mal paar schööne Foddos hier rein :m


----------



## mefohunter (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Hallo Leute!

Ich war im gleichen Zeitraum mit meinen zwei Mefo-Verrückten Kumpels Andreas und Hagen auch erstmals auf Als. Wir wohnten auch in Skovmose. 

Vorab die Katastrophenmeldung: zwei Trutten mit drei Mann in 7 Tagen. Und wir haben viel geangelt!

Aber im Detail:

Anreise Samstag. Wir treffen so gegen 10.30 Uhr bei Novasol ein. Haus kann natürlich noch nicht bezogen werden, erst ab 15.00 Uhr. Egal wir waren noch mit einem guten Angelkumpel verabredet, der nach einer Woche Jagd auf Mefos jetzt wieder nach Hause wollte.

Er hatte die ganze Woche nicht eine Forelle überlisten können. Wobei man sagen muß, dass ich Ihn für jemanden  mit der goldenen Nase für Mefos halte. Bei gemeinsamen Langelandaufenthalten war er immer der erfolgreichste. In der Woche muß es saukalt gewesen sein, anscheinend auch für den Appetit der Fische.

Trotzdem hat er uns einige Stellen beschrieben, die er für aussichtsreich hielt. So sind wir dann nach einem zünftigen "Petri Heil!" dann auch gleich ans Wasser gestürmt und haben die ersten zwei Stunden Ostseeküste bei traumhaften Wetter genossen. Dabei trafen wir auf eine Menge Spinnfischer und einige Fliegenfischer, die aber auch keinen Erfolg hatten. Ein Fliegenfischer aus Aurich berichtete und von einer gefangen Mefo für ihn in der abgelaufenen Woche.

Egal, trotz der schlechten Fangmeldungen der vergangenen Wochen war wir guter Dinge, denn das Wetter hatte gewechselt, der böse Ostwind hatte sich verabschiedet und die Temparaturen zogen kräftig an.

Wir bezogen dann am Nachmittag unser Haus, richteten uns ein um dann am frühen Abend nochmal an die Ostküste von Kaegnes zu fahren.
Um exakt 20.10 Uhr der erste Kontakt. Andreas, der dicht neben mir stand setzte einen saubern Anhieb. Die Rute war krumm, nicht das ruckartige Pumpen eines Küstendorsches, der die Flucht nach unten sucht. Nein, hier war ganz klar eine Mefo am Werk. Nach kurzem, unspektakulären Drill landete Andreas sicher eine sehr gut genährte 48er, überlistet mit Hansen Fight rot/schwarz. Die Freude war bei uns allen drei dann erst einmal sehr groß. Da wir sonst nicht oft an die Küsten kommen und uns immer auf die eine Woche Mefos jagen im Jahr ohne Familie freuen.

Dann folgte das Elend. Eine ganze Woche an allen Ufern, mit allen Ködern (sogar mal mit Fliege an Wasserkugel, obwohl wir sonst das Spinnfischen bevorzugen), zu allen Zeiten - nichts - außer drei Nachläufern, die nach stundenlangem Spinnen nicht mehr zu bekommen waren. Zum Glück konnte Andreas einen schönen 66er Dorsch erwischen, der uns wenigstens eine frische Fischmahlzeit erlaubte. So etwas ist uns in all den Jahren auf Langeland noch nicht passiert. Wir haben aber auch bei den anderen Angellkollegen keine Mefos sehen können, obwohl der eine oder andere von Erfolgen berichtete.

Nachdem wir uns eigentlich schon einig waren, dass wir die Oberlooser sind und unser reichhaltiges Angelzeugs bei Ebay verscheuern wollten, haben wir nicht aufgegeben und bis Freitag Abend durchgezogen. D.h. jeden Tag mindesten 5 Stunden Spinnfischen. Oft schon morgens im Frühtau. 

Am Freitag Abend war es dann noch einmal Andreas, der eine fette 50er überlisten konnte. Dazu kurz der etwas kuriose Bericht. Andreas sucht sich ein Stelle weitab des Parkplatzes, weil es schon sehr besetzt war. Nach ca. 1,5 Std. ohne Erfolg, gesellen sich zwei Dänen direkt zu ihm. Nach 10 Wurf des Dänen dann Kontakt bei diesem mit spektakulärem Drill. Andreas schätzt, eine gute 60er. Leider hatte der dänische Angelfreund keinen Kescher dabei und wolllte auch keine Hilfe. Das hat ihm die Forelle gedankt und sich im Kraut vom Köder befreit. Andreas nicht dumm, schaut sich ob des schnellen Erfolges des Kollegen dessen Blinker genauer an und wühlt etwas ähnliches aus der letzten Ecke seiner Köderkiste. Und siehe da, nach 5 Wurf dann auch der Kontakt.
An dem Abend war richtig was los an der Küste, viele Angler und endlich auch einmal ein paar Fische zu sehen, nur leider unser letzter Abend.

Trotzdem war es eine schöne Woche mit herrlichen Sonnenauf- und Untergängen und all der Freude an der Natur, die uns jedes Jahr wieder für eine Woche an die Küsten zieht. Nun gut, nächstes Jahr werden wir es dann wieder mal auf Langeland versuchen.

Viele Grüße von Stefan, der seines Pseudonyms nicht würdig ist ;-)


----------



## oh-nemo (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Tja,wie Uwe schon schrieb wollten unsere Mädels auch mal wissen warum wir "infiziert"sind.Gesagt :m getan und wir hatten ein Date mit unseren Girls am Beach von ALS vereinbart.
Bärbel machte es sich schon mal im Wasser so richtig "gemütlich".
Maren(meine Frau) zählte einen seitlichen Rückenklatscher und zwei kurz darauf folgende Ausrutscher.Autsch #t 
Der Schreck war gross aber Bärbel stiefelte aus dem Wasser als sei es das normalste der Welt wenn man mal die Wathose von innen mit Ostseewasser auffüllt  
Ich dachte der Tag sei gelaufen,ne aber nicht mit Bärbel :q
Nach 20 min. war sie wieder bestens gelaunt und mit trockenen Klamotten bei uns im Wasser.
Leider fingen wir an diesem Tag kein Fisch,was ich aber auch weiter schlimm fand.
Immerhin hat meine Frau ein Seestern nach kurzem aber heftigem Drill auf den Strand geworfen :q


----------



## Rausreißer (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@Mefohunter: Danke für den schönen Bericht :m 
und welcome on Board #h 
Da hättest Du doch gleich ein eigenes Thema (erfolgreich in D....  )aufmachen können.

Detlef, ok, ich lasse das zweite *n* ab jetzt weg.
und bilde mich: Tragödie 



> Tja Reppi dein besten Köder haste ja sogar eingesetzt ...
> - Pink und hellgrell Blond - kaltwasser Reizwobbler - hä?



Aaaargh, man neeee   #y 
Broder, wie machts Du das? #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Schwede 11 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin Reppi

Schöner Bericht!!
Bei mir war es nicht Ander´s! 
Eine Woche OH! Drei Außsteiger!Und die Tausend Würfe habe ich schon Lange Voll!Wenn ich das Nächstmal oben bin muß jeder wurf ein treffer sein!

MFG Timo


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mensch Uwe Du *Nullinger*    |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

war doch aber sicher suoper schön, mal dort oben - abseits von Ebbe und Flut - einen Urlaub zu geniessen....Sieh's mal positiv....keine eklich fiesen Mefoschuppen am Gerät, oder in der Küche. Völlig normaler Adrenalinspiegel. Herzrythmus noch intakt....hey..was will man denn mehr...ein astreiner Erholungsurlaub  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

P.S.: Ich hätte Die aber doch ein klein wenig "Drillstres" gegönnt....schade  #h


----------



## detlefb (12. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



			
				Rausreißer[URL=http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/shakespr/hamlet/hamlet.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Tragödie[/URL]
> Gernot #h


off toppic........
Ja ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten..... aber selbst der Duden kennt das kleine Land nur mit einem " n "   #c was ist das für ein Project


----------



## Reppi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mensch Mefohunter, wie oft wir uns wohl über die Stiefel gelatscht sind :q 
Gesehen habe ich die Woche ca. 10 Silberne; und das es auch anders geht, haben 2 Marburger (?) Freitag abend bewiesen...anreisen, ins Wasser und Ü60 und Ü50... :c  :c   
@Vossi
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie dort oben Ebbe und Flut gewütet haben... :q  :q  :q


----------



## mefohunter (12. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@Reppi

Freitag Abend haben wir dann auch silberne gesehen. Wir waren am Pols Rev. Da war richtig was los. Einer schleppte dann auch zwei Trutten davon. Na ja, wenigstens da hat mein Kumpel dann noch eine erwischt.

Gruß Mefohunter


----------



## Blauortsand (12. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Ich weiß man wo reppi Freitag Abend stand wenn er die marburger getroffen hat!

Aber Reppi ist ist doch gar nicht so unerfolgreich wie er sich hier darstellt habe da genügend filmerisches Beweismaterial von diesem Jahr!


----------



## detlefb (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@ BOS,
 meinst auch das Bildmaterial vom  G-Punkt??


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



> Ich weiß man wo reppi Freitag Abend stand wenn er die marburger getroffen hat!


Auf`m Damm ???    
Sag bloß die gehörten auch zu deinem Dunstkreis ??
Apropo Film...........ich warte auf eine Copy; muß Dir sonst leider eine Unterlassungsklage an den Hals jagen...........so nach dem Motto, wenn Film gezeigt wird muß Jelle alle Angelgerätschaften bei mir abgeben :q  :q  :q


----------



## Blauortsand (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Gefilmt machste aufjedenfall `ne bessere Figur als auf Bildern lieber Uwe und bei meinem Angelkrams da hört der Spass aber auf!!!


----------



## oh-nemo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

...so meine Hohmpätsch bei freenet war wohl voll und ich musste erst mal ne neue aufbauen um Foddos hier reinzuladen,naja hier sind paar Als-Foddos :m
Das war der einige Fang am Tage  aber immerhin von meiner Frau "erlegt" :q




Die Landzunge ist ein Traumrevier,nur die Fische waren Heute "zickig"




Von der Spitze aus erreicht man tiefes Wasser (bis 14 Meter)




Mein Schatz in meiner ollen Watbüx,Sie macht sich doch gut ,oder?




Bärbel auf der Landzunge beim relaxen :q




Der Meister :m


----------



## oh-nemo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Und das hier darf ja auf gar keinen Fall fehlen :q  :m


----------



## Medo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@ jörg

gib bloss das vorletzte bild als uwe's avatar frei!

damit die alte visage raus kommte


----------



## oh-nemo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@ Medo, das hier?


----------



## Reppi (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Schöne Bilder, Joerg............. |evil:  |evil:    
Ich habe auch noch ein paar; bekomme sie aber aufgrund klitzekleiner technischer Probleme im Moment nicht von der Diggi gesaugt.......
Ich werde wohl im Mai noch einmal einen Wochenend- Versuch starten....
Hat irgend jemand Ahnung, welcher Dealer den Spöket in Orange/Schwarz noch hängen hat ( der absolute Dorschverführer....) ????
Ich war heute mal in der großen weiten Welt-HH- und sogar in der Gummi-Tanke und bei Brüggen war nichts zu machen :c


----------



## Rausreißer (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mensch, Jörg, danke für die Bilder, #6 
Ich glaub das war wohl richtig nett. Das mit dem Webspace kenne ich auch , noch ein Bild und ich bin auch dran.

Moin Uwe, unter der Prämisse das Du Bärbel hast reinfallen lassen #d  und unter der Gewissheit dass Du nicht mit nach Norge kommst und mit der fehlenden Absicht von Dir endlich mal ne Mefo aus der Nordsee zu ziehen, kann ich Dir leider nur mitteilen das ich zur Zeit nicht über DVD Rohlinge verfüge, die Deine Aktivitäten im G-Punkt Bereich ins recht Licht rücken könnten (Das war von DetlefB)  :q 

Ich tummele mich zur Zeit tagsüber auf der Hannover-Messe. 

Was Die Spökets angeht: (Ich glaub Stefan Thörnquist freut sich aufgrund unserer Aktivitäten schon nen 2.Bauchnabel)  Zur Zeit fragen Händler nicht nach dem „Was könnt Ihr liefern“ sondern: "Bitte, bitte liefert irgendwas mit Spöket drauf." Verrückt #d 

Ich kann ich Dir nur damit dienen:





Rot/schwarz oder kupfer/schwarz gehen auch in der Dämmerung.
Die gibt es in Hamburg beim Langhorner. 
Ansonsten für alle anderen Sammler hier der Link zu den Spöketfarben:
Spöket 


Haut rein,
Gernot  #h


----------



## Blauortsand (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Hey gernot kommst Du noch irgendwo an die Blinkerboxen ran die auf dem Photo sind?
Bei uns gibts die nicht mehr!!!

Auf dem Link sind nicht alle farben zu sehen gibt da noch ein paar mehr aber die Abgebildeten tun es ja auch!


----------



## petipet (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Schöner Bericht. Und klasse geschrieben. Das ist das tolle am Board. In Gedanken war ich selbst auf Als.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Mensch Jörg...geile Foddos....

das Deine HP allerdings voll ist, ist kein Wunder bei der Bildergrösse.
Was hälst Du denn davon, die ein klein wenig zu komprimieren  :q


----------



## Medo (13. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@gernot

warum nicht gleich
http://www.falkfish.dyndns.org/falkfish/german/prod_spoeket.asp#c 
oder http://www.falkfish.dyndns.org/falkfish/german/prod_spoeket-colors.asp

gruss jörg


----------



## Rausreißer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Jelle, 
Du meinst die endgeilen Spinner Case Schachteln von Nakazima?
Die gibt es meinen Wissen nach auch nur noch beim Langhorner.
Nachdem ich Dinger bei Dir glaube ich, zuerst gesehen hatte.
musste ich auch mal was gegen das ständige "Hakenauseinaderpulen" mit klammen Fingern was tun.
Das klappt ganz gut mit den Schachteln.

Medo, nun hatte ich das Bild doch schon hochgeladen und dann erst den Link gefunden.
Was solls... |wavey: 

Gernot #h


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war heute mal in der großen weiten Welt-HH- und sogar in der Gummi-Tanke und bei Brüggen war nichts zu machen :c


 Na Du bist ja eine treulose Tomate, wenn Du Dich in der Welt schon nicht verlaufen hast, hättest Du ja wenigstens mal "Tach" sagen können |rolleyes 
Daß der Mode-Wobbler No.1 derzeit nirgends erhältlich ist wundert mich gar nicht - Sönke hat sie alle aufgekauft und reißt jetzt fröhlich einen nach dem anderen ab  nebenbei dealt er mit den Tauch-Rechten in seinem Spöket-Zucht-Revier :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

HI,

na, das stimmt ja nun wirklich so nicht. Also..Abreißen tu ich sie nich 
Reppi - das gibs ja nich! Pff! Zur Strafe werde ich mich melden, wenn ich in Büsum zum Hornfischjagen bin, jawohl!  |krach: 

 |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Strafe werde ich mich melden, wenn ich in Büsum zum Hornfischjagen bin, jawohl! |krach:


 Und ich werde mich melden, falls ich es irrrgendwie schaffen sollte, mitzukommen - haste jetzt davon |smash: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

@Sönke und MB
Ich war mit Bärbel in der Kunsthalle und stand noch ganz neben mir (wat sich so alles Kunst nennen darf #d  #d ).
Habe sie dann überreden können, noch eine Strasse weiter zufahren  
Michael, hätte mich natürlich auf ne Tasse Kaff gemeldet, aber ich dachte DU würdest zu der Zeit noch malochen; und Sönke der eigentlich Zeit OHNE ENDE haben müßte, hat mich ja schon aus fadenscheinigeren Gründen versetzt..... :q  :q  :q  :q     
@Gernot
Wenn ich deinen Monolog richtig deute, scheitert die DVD an dem fehlenden Rohling ??? #d  #d   
Wat is mit Detlef, der hat die G-Punkt-DVD doch bestimmt auch, oder ?


----------



## MichaelB (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Moin,

@Bärbel: das mit dem Malochen stzimmt derzeit leider nur zu sehr... aber da ich im Moment sowas wie "fließenden" Feierabend habe (ich gehe erst nach Hause wenn der Job getan ist), wäre die zeit auf´n Klönschnack schon gewesen #h 

Next time #h 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: das mit Sönke oooohne Ende Zeit stimmt allerdings - gestern war er gegen kurz nach 18Uhr oder so bei mir in der Firma um was abzugeben und ´ne 4tel Stunde zu |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Reppi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*

Wer kennt sie nicht, diese Stelle.......
und
wieso Joerch nichts gefangen hat...........hat ja nisht geangelt


----------



## detlefb (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wat is mit Detlef, der hat die G-Punkt-DVD doch bestimmt auch, oder ?




Nöööö, der Depp hat sie damals bei Jelle vergessen  #q  #q


----------



## oh-nemo (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt sie nicht, diese Stelle.......
> und
> wieso Joerch nichts gefangen hat...........hat ja nisht geangelt


Mönsch Reppi,wenn jetzt meine Frau die Knutschfoddos mit meiner Freundin sieht... 
Wat sind denn das für Blaue Strippen da in der Steilküste?


----------



## Rausreißer (14. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



> @Gernot
> Wenn ich deinen Monolog richtig deute, scheitert die DVD an dem fehlenden Rohling ???   #d  #d



Scheitern tut das mal wieder, weil Du in bekannter Weise Dein Handy nicht richtig bedienen kannst #d Man Kerl, wenn Du schon vor Ort bist… #d 
Der Monolog war das Ergebnis zur Präambel der Durchführungs- Verordnung aus dem Amtsblatt der EG L314/35. Erzeugnisse. Das ist ein Hammer, ich bin ja langsam so weit für den Austritt zu plädieren. #6 

Quatsch bei Seite, 
Ich versuch mal eine Kopie der CD zum Tag der  Meerforelle „erscheinen“ zu lassen.

Gernot #h


----------



## Blauortsand (15. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



> Wer kennt sie nicht, diese Stelle.......



Ihr im Sund Angler!


----------



## Schweißsocke (15. April 2005)

*AW: Als, oder der Fisch der 10000 Würfe......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt sie nicht, diese Stelle.......


*DA *habe ich in der Woche, als ich oben war, auch nichts gefangen!


----------

